# التكييف الصحراوي evaporation cooling



## كريمَ (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا

يسعدني ويشرفني أن أنضم الى هذه الكوكبة من مهندسي هذه الأمة الخيرة المباركة جعل الله فيكم الخير لأمتكم ولأنفسكم .
انا لست مهندسا لكن أقدار الله تعالى جعلتني أعمل في مجال هندسي ولذلك أستعين بالله ثم بكم فما خاب من استشار .
لديّ مؤسستي الخاصة في مجال التكييف لكن مجالي هو التكييف الصحراوي الذي يعتمد على تبريد الهواء بواسطة تبخير الماء . والذي جعلني اختار هذا الخط هو استخدامي للمكيف الصحراوي لمدة طويلة جدا والوضع الاقتصادي العام الذي يتجه الى توفير الاستهلاك في الطاقة اضافة الى مزايا المكيف الصحراوي العديدة التي لا تخفى على حضراتكم.
لكن ما أود الاستفادة منكم هو كيف أحسب الحجم المطلوب للمكيف لتبريد مساحة معينة بالمتر المربع فاذا كانت المساحة المطلوب تبريدها بالمكيف الصحراوي على سبيل المثال هي 250 متر مربع بارتفاع 4 متر فما هو حجم المكيف المطلوب لتبريد هذه المساحة.
الأمر الآخر مع قناعتي التامة أن المكيف الصحراوي صديق حميم للبيئة وغير مضر بالصحة العامة الا ان بعض الآراء تقول عكس ذلك ان المكيف الصحراوي يسبب الربو ويتلف الأثاث وغيره فأحببت أن أقرأ وجهات نظركم في هذا الموضوع مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير.


----------



## عماد هاشم (19 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز حياك الله ..ارجو اعلامنا ما المقصود بالمكيف الصحراوي هل هو المبرده العاديه air cooler او غاسلة الهواء air washer فلكل واحدة منها طريقة لحساب كمية الهواء ..لكي نستطيع مساعدتك مع التحيات


----------



## السيد صابر (20 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم
لا يمكن ان نقارن بين المكيف الصحراوي والمكيف الذي يعمل بالفريون والدوائر الانضغاطيه
لان كل منهما له اختصاصه
فالمكيف الصحراوي يستخدم في المناطق الجافه والاماكن المفتوحه
وفعلا له تاثير صحي لان ارتفاع نسبه الرطوبه والرطوبه النسبيه يؤدي الي اضرار صحيه عديده
ثانيا
كيف تريد ان تحسب حجم مكيف صحراوي علي حسب المساحه
فلعمل ذلك لابد ان تضع درجات الحراره التي تحتاجها في المكان وتحسب الفرق في درجات الحراره ونسبه الرطوبه بين الهواء الداخلي والخارجي
وهذا يتم من خلال الخريطه السيكرومتريه
ولكني اقول انها عمليه صعبه ان تصل بدرجات الحراره الي الدرجه المريحه بواسطه المكيف الصحراوي
ولكنك يمكن ان تستعمله في الطرطيب اذا كان الجو جاف اما تاثيره التبريدي سيكون ضعيف جدا
شكرا
اخوك السيد صابر


----------



## عابد الجبيري (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد طاهر طولان (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السيد المهندس المحترم لك جزيل الشكر على ماتقوم به لخدمة اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع والذى اعتبرة بمثابة الصرح العلمى الحقيقى الزى يفيد قطاع عريض من ابناء الوطن العربى


----------



## احمد حمادة احمد (12 مارس 2010)

_لك جزيل الشكر على ماتقوم به لخدمة اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع والذى اعتبرة بمثابة الصرح العلمى الحقيقى الزى يفيد_


----------



## msa1 (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
 اشكرك كثير على هذا الموضوع ولكن ارجو من سيادتكم ان تقولوا لي فكرة التبريد بالمياة في التبريد الصحراوي بالتفصيل مصحوبا بالصور 
 لاني اريد تنفيذ هذه الفكرة في مشروع التخرج كجزء منه ولا اريد التبريد بالفريون 
 ولو في اي اضافات او اقترحات عن التبريد بالمياة أكون شاكر افضالكم ​


----------



## naiem20 (27 مارس 2010)

بجد الف شكر بس ممكن اكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات عن التكييف الصحراوى او كتاب استفيد منه اكبر قدر ممكن​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (27 مارس 2010)

المكيف الصحراوي باختصار لا يعمل في الامكان الرطبة(الامكان التي تكون قريبة من البحار او اي مجمع مائي ضخم)لان التبريد بهذا النظام يقوم بسحب الهواء الذي يكون ساخن وعند ملامسة الهواء قطرات الماء التي تكون باردة نسبيا يحدث عملية انتقال حرارة فيبرد الهواء ولكن معظم الحرارة المكتسبة تذهب على شكل رطوبة تضاف الى رطوبة الهواء الاصلي(قبل حدوث عملية التبريد).
تصنع مجمعات القش على شكل كروي لزيادة المساحة السطحية وبالتالي لزيادة معدل انتقال الحرارة وتبريد الهواء.
مع التقدير


----------



## سعد باشا (28 مارس 2010)

اخي وحبيبي انا اتمني التعاون معك بافكاري ومجهودي واتمني من الله ان يوفقنا لمزيد من العلم والله والموفق


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (29 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## elomda_5 (15 مارس 2011)

اريد التوضيح اكتر ان شاءتم ولكن بالكتب لوتوفرت


----------



## eng - mahmoud (15 مارس 2011)

*دى كتاب عن التكييف الصحراوى*







​


----------



## hossam_682 (16 مارس 2011)

*[email protected]*

انا كان عندى مصنع تكييف صحراوى وعندى عدد 2 مكبس ........
مكبس شباك .... مكبس حوض . للبيع اذا اردت الشراء يرجى التواصل عن 
طريق البريد الالكترونى : [email protected]
او عن طريق الهاتف : 0020169099094 
: 0020100049098


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (23 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## ashraf gamal620 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

انا بكالريوس هندسه ومشروع تخرجي عن التكيف الصحراوي وعاوز اطور فيه وارجو معلومات اكتر وافكار


----------



## كاسر (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*


ashraf gamal620 قال:



انا بكالريوس هندسه ومشروع تخرجي عن التكيف الصحراوي وعاوز اطور فيه وارجو معلومات اكتر وافكار

أنقر للتوسيع...


أتمنى لك التوفيق

المذكرة الموجودة كملف pdf في مشاركة أخونا eng - mahmoud مفيدة جدا

أما عملية التطوير فتعتمد على ابداعك في ذلك

من الافكار المطبقة استخدام المكيف ذو المرحلتين Two-stage Evaporative Cooler

وكذلك عملية التحكم في الاملاح بعدة طرق منها تصريف المياه بشكل دوري عن طريق تايمر
أو تسريب كمية بسيطة من المياه بشكل مستمر 

اضافة تحكم بدرجة الحرارة بحيث يتم التحكم بكمية الهواء أو كمية المياه المستخدمة في الترطيب لتقليل التبريد في الليل في حال كانت درجة الحرارة منخفضة بشكل مزعج

استخدام مواد مختلفة كبدائل للقش تمتاز عنه بطول عمرها أو كفاءتها أو مقاومتها لترسب الاملاح أو خلوها من الروائح الكريهة في بداية التشغيل

أسأل الله لك التوفيق




*​


----------

